# My stuff from Orchid Inn



## Wendy (Apr 13, 2010)

Here are the two plants I ordered from Sam. I couldn't make it to the show so a friend picked them up for me....
Left is Paph adductum 'Dark Cloud' x gigantifolium 'Dark Warrior'
Right is Paph rothschildianum x sib ('Yellow Tiger' x 'Scorpion King')


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 13, 2010)

They look like great plants, Wendy!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 13, 2010)

No surprise to me that you would choose two great multi species! 
I am sure in your care blooms are in the future!


----------



## Jorch (Apr 13, 2010)

Great choice! Hope to see pictures of the flowers in the future


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice choices! As the others said, looking forward to pictures when they bloom!


----------



## etex (Apr 14, 2010)

Mrs. Paph said:


> Nice choices! As the others said, looking forward to pictures when they bloom!



I agree!


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice new additions!


----------



## Orchidzrule (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice, Wendy! These are the paphs I admire the most. (Even though I'm a bit scared of them.  ) So, are there any Canadians on here who did *not* buy something from Sam on his trip to the Toronto show?


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 14, 2010)

Good choice on your plants! I would have chose the exact same roth cross!

Paphman910


----------



## Justin (Apr 14, 2010)

two fantastic plants...great potential on both of them!


----------

